# curious about my girls? breed help...



## bellablue (May 28, 2012)

Hi! I'm a newbie. Another member suggested I look on Bully 101 for more info so here I am! I'm just curious what breed of dogs the experts on here think we have? I know nothing about the origins of either-they were both rescues we found on the street, not related. The smaller one is approx. 10-12 weeks old, now weighs about 25 pounds. Very sweet but feisty! Loves everyone. Grey eyes. The older dog is in the neighborhood of 18-20 months old or so, weighs about 50lbs. Dog aggressive, but primarily fear aggressive. Definitely had trauma, with multiple scars on her. Was 4-5 months old when we found her. She is lankier than the pups I see on here. Yellowish eyes. VERY fast, and can jump like a gazelle! Would just love to learn a little more about my dogs. Sorry for all the big picture files. THANKS!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

ya one can only guess without paperwork. they are cute as heck. nice pups


----------



## bellablue (May 28, 2012)

rodrigo said:


> ya one can only guess without paperwork. they are cute as heck. nice pups


Thanks...someone had suggested they were American Bullies vs pitbull terriers, etc...was just trying to get a guess. It's funny that we got 2 rescues that look related! Exactly the same color.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

there are so many classes of american bullys and some will look very similar to am staffs or UKC APBT so to know if you have a bully even we would need to see a ped. Alot of bully breeds have similar characturistics and if mixed you cant always tell what is all in there. Or could be 2 mixes and they will take after one breed more then the other. I think it is safe to say you have a "pit bull" type mix as that covers alot of the bully breeds or If you have BSL in your area I would also just go with a "shelter dog " or "mixed breed" to avoid some issues { although look wise she will be pegged for a pit bull}. sweet dogs though , thanks for sharing pics with us.


----------



## bellablue (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for that! Still ok to be on the forum without purebreds, right?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

bellablue said:


> Thanks for that! Still ok to be on the forum without purebreds, right?


definately!! we welcome everybody!! many members here own mixed breeds/ shelter dogs


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We are an "anything that looks like a bull" forum lol. You are more than welcome here we have even had GSDs and Poodles on the forum. We are a group that is about proper education and ownership. The majority of people don't need a papered dog, so many of the members here have unpapered dogs and/or rescues as well as papered dogs. Us dog lovers come with all kinds


----------



## bellablue (May 28, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> We are an "anything that looks like a bull" forum lol. You are more than welcome here we have even had GSDs and Poodles on the forum. We are a group that is about proper education and ownership. The majority of people don't need a papered dog, so many of the members here have unpapered dogs and/or rescues as well as papered dogs. Us dog lovers come with all kinds


Thanks for the kind welcome!


----------

